# Watch out in Sausalito



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I heard on Channel 11 news that Sausalito where stepping up enforcement against bikes due to an increase in accidents. The news clip said they were ticketing cyclists for not yielding to pedestrians in crosswalks, not stopping for stop signs/traffic signals, and "riding outside of the bike lane".

I put the bike lane part in quotes, because this is an area where I have heard that police don't always get it right. If their is a bike lane and it is safe/clear, we are supposed to use it. But we also have many legal reasons why we are allowed to use the driving lane instead of the bike lane, including if we are passing someone in the bike lane, bike lane is blocked (which hopefully the cops are also ticketing double parkers while they are out there ticketing cyclists), dangerous conditions in bike lane (glass, gravel, pothole, etc.), when making a left turn, etc.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’d like to give a shout out to all the ignorant imbecile California voters who voted “Yes” on propositions 93 through 97. Because of those measures having passed into effect, local law enforcement, public safety, fire departments, and schools all receive substantially less money for funding of programs. As a net effect, the firemans’ organisations, sherriff’s organisations, etc. are doing the telemarketing thing in order to try to get donations from upstanding citzens, and of course all law enforcement agencies are stepping up their traffic patrols by around 30% in order to get those lost revenues (let’s give EVEN MORE to the Indian casinos, and they don’t even legally have to report it all on their tax returns!! woohoo!!!).

So, if you voted “Yes” on Propositions 93 through 97, and your house burns down, I don’t have anything positive or uplifting to say to you other than, “You’re a freakin’ retard, and should have actually read your preliminary voting ballots as well as have conducted your own non-biased research on the ballot measures”. Additionally, if you got a moving vehicle citation (car or bicycle) where you would normally not have gotten one, and you b¡tch and whine about it, instead rejoice—for you are helping to pay the local branches of government who have had their funding cut in order to give the Indian gambling casinos more tax-free kickbacks.

Suck it up.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

As someone who rides through there pretty regularly, I can see why the cops would be under some pressure to ticket cyclists. Most of us blow through crosswalks. It's often really hard to tell with the traffic there whether pedestrians are crossing or cars are just stopped.

I've never seen any cyclist-pedestrian accidents there though.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

they should ticket more through there for failing to yield to peds. pisses me off when I stop for peds in the crosswalk and the jerk behind me jumps around and blows through. some people have no sense.


----------

